# Bob Sykes (Night Fishing) Question



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

So, I got pretty much a set answer as to not much "fishing" to do at the Pensacola Beach Pier at night due to only game fish being around.



What about Bob Sykes bridge at night, yet again I work 3pm-11pm shift and would love to go out after work to relax and drown some bait. 



Would this be productive, I see reports all the time about people catching white trout and reds at/around Bob Sykes but it is always on a boat.



So would this be a decent idea, and if so what are some good techniques both real and artificial baits? Pretty much the same as during the day?



Thanks, Ive been thinking about doing some sharking from the beach at night since that seems pretty productive if done right, but I dont have the gear for sharking yet, so I will stick with what I have and stay around the bridges.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Get some live pinfish or big cut mullet and u should be able to pic up a few reds at Bob Sikes at night... Other than that theres almost always white trout around there


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

This time of the year,we will drop down a lantern about 3 or 4 feet off the water. The big specks will come and hang just out side of the light. Drop down a live shrimp on a hook,,maybe a small split shot if its windy. Works great !!! They can see you so dont lean over to much.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

live pinfish, cut mullet, and manhaden have all caught me bulls , but only in the winter so far. there r probably still some going thru now too tho so i would go with that


----------



## lunchbox (Apr 1, 2009)

Theres great fishing at night there usually.Use cut mullet ,pinfish etc.


----------

